# job needed



## cpawelzick (Jul 27, 2012)

hi people,

I'm cynthia, 26. I've been living in Indonesia for quite a while now. For the last few years I've been teaching English for various levels, starting from kindergarten to lecturers. But that was in Malang. And now I've just moved to surabaya. Does anybody know of any job vacancies on that field in surabaya? please let me know, would be great.

regards,
Cynthia


----------



## Fulvian (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Cynthia, that's interesting, Malang is my hometown.

Have you tried EF - English First? One of the few names that come to mind when somebody mentions English teaching in Indonesia.

Good luck to you


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

cpawelzick said:


> hi people,
> 
> I'm cynthia, 26. I've been living in Indonesia for quite a while now. For the last few years I've been teaching English for various levels, starting from kindergarten to lecturers. But that was in Malang. And now I've just moved to surabaya. Does anybody know of any job vacancies on that field in surabaya? please let me know, would be great.
> 
> ...


Have you tried to apply for a job in the embassy/ consulat?


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi Cynthia,
just came across your blog and wondered whether you were successful ? My gf and I are thinking of coming to Indonesia for a few years and she is a degreed teached, Filipino, with 23 years teaching experience, including Thailand. Are there jobs there, or was it a struggle to find something? She loves to teach and wants to continue. Ron


----------



## lie.antonia (Apr 8, 2013)

wish you luck darling


----------

